# Paradise Paddock



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Does anyone here utilize a Paradise Paddock layout? I'm thinking of adding a track to the outside of my pasture and utillize that instead of the dry-lot set-up I'm currently using. I was hoping to see what kind of experiences others had with theirs.

For those that don't know - A Paradise Paddock is pretty much a track around your pasture so instead of being dry lotted the horses can move around the track 24/7 so they get more movement and aren't stuck just sitting around. At the same time they aren't actually out on pasture either so they don't get the high sugars and such. They have been interesting to read about so far but I'm curious about implementing one.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a track similar to Paddock paradise around my field to keep my good doer Fell ponies in. They are constantly on the move grazing, I keep water at one end and hay when needed at the other end so they have to walk between the two.

Keeps them trimmer during the summer months.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like paradise to me!


----------

